# Changes to Canadian citizenship rules unveiled



## T_Gen

My two cents as someone who works with some excellent talent from around the world. Some of this is good, some bad, some appalling:

- Revoke citizenship (WHATTT?). You adopt a child, the child turns out to have behavioural problems, so you send the child back to an orphanage? But if the child cannot go back to an orphanage, then you'll keep the child. How about due diligence before adopting Conservatives? Don't get people in who you think can be terrorists, and have police and intelligence checks and balances.
- One year extra as a permanent resident to become a citizen. Sure. That's a simple policy change and people should abide.
- Time spent as a student and worker in Canada no longer counting as half credit towards residency. How can you encourage foreign students and global talent while doing this? On the one hand you say you're trying to do that, then your bill undermines exactly that effort.
- Minister to have absolute say, and federal judges' powers to decide individual cases to be stripped away. Is this still a democracy or did we just start on a dictatorship agenda? No minister should be allowed to decide without courts' ability to step in and correct. This is the most unacceptable part of this bill.

If my instincts are correct, some seemingly good things in the bill are a facade to cover up more dictatorial practices. Don't mistake this for anything other than a bigoted agenda.


----------

